# HELP with Kenwood Spectrum 871 (KC-993)



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I have this home stereo and a few years ago the volume knob on the amplifier quit working. No matter which way I turn it, the volume shoots way up instantly, very annoying. Does anyone know of a possible solution, a do it yourself type fix? Thank you in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you tried not sitting on the remote??

No seriously, I had this same problem a year ago. After trouble shooting for an hour, I found the remote wedged between two couch cushions, with the volume up continually depressed. To that end, in case it's you remote just plain malfunctioning, try covering the IR sensor on the unit, or moving the remote to another room.

If that's not the problem, you're looking at an in-shop fix, I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately the remote cannot possibly be the issue. I lost the remote during a move, about 5 years ago (and have moved 3 time since then). Then a friend of mine had the stereo for a couple of years and he had the same issue, now that I have it back the problem still persists. I just hope someone out there has fixed this problem and can help me as well.

Thank you.


----------

